

Would adapting readmytweets.com to use ads encourage more web surfers to read ads? - amichail

* do you think many people (including savvy web surfers) would read ads using this service?<p>* this is sort of like reddit but where self-promotion is the norm and ad scoring is based on the effort of the submitter rather than the quality of the linked page/site.<p>* which services (if any) have tried an approach like this including the reading comprehension check?<p>* would I be able to use adsense on the same page or is that against the terms of service?
======
noodle
would resubmitting the same question encourage more HN users to reply?

~~~
amichail
A view count would help me know how many of them saw it last time.

